# ACS from EEE background



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

As any one applied ACS recently with Electrical and Electronics background under VTU-Belgaum university for Developer Programmer.

Please response if you have applied for any other ICT code. eg Software Engineer.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As any one applied ACS recently with Electrical and Electronics background under VTU-Belgaum university for Developer Programmer.
> 
> ...



Hi,

We have many people who have been assessed positively with 4 years deduction in the experience. Please refer the threadhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/159101-eee-degree-ict-major-minor.html


----------



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering in EEE under VTU. I got my ACS results today. They have deducted 6 years of my experience. Is it worth to apply for reassessment(Appeal)?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering in EEE under VTU. I got my ACS results today. They have deducted 6 years of my experience. Is it worth to apply for reassessment(Appeal)?


That means they considered it as ICT Minor. The ICT subjects offered in EEE can be different for different universities. It looks like may be you have less ICT content hence they went with 6 years deduction. If you have enough ICT content i.e, 25% in 4 years , Then it can be assessed as ICT Major(4 yrs deduction). Check your subjects and If you are convinced that you have enough ICT content you can go for appeal with needed documents explaining your course content.

what is the impact on points if you lose these 2 years from your experience?.


----------



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

I cant claim my onsite experience points.


----------



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

Planning for appeal .What u say?


----------



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

As per my ACS result, they are calculating my experience from Nov 2016. I am in Australia from Jan 2015. If they had deducted 4 years, i would have got another 5 extra points for 1 year Australian experience.


----------



## kanmani1989 (May 30, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> That means they considered it as ICT Minor. The ICT subjects offered in EEE can be different for different universities. It looks like may be you have less ICT content hence they went with 6 years deduction. If you have enough ICT content i.e, 25% in 4 years , Then it can be assessed as ICT Major(4 yrs deduction). Check your subjects and If you are convinced that you have enough ICT content you can go for appeal with needed documents explaining your course content.
> 
> what is the impact on points if you lose these 2 years from your experience?.


Below are the subjects i feel related to computer. 

Diploma
-----------

Basics of computer & app
BCA Lab (Basics of Computer & app Lab)
CAD Lab (Computer Aided Design)
Microprocessor and Interfacing
Advance C programming lab
Computer app lab

Engineering
---------------
Signals & Systems
Microcontrollers
Control Systems
Microcontrollers labs
Network Analysis
Logic Design lab
Digital Signal processing
Electrical drawing and CAD (Computer Aided Design)
Object Oriented Programming using C++
Computer Techniques in Power System Analysis
Embedded System
Operating Systems
Data communication and N/W
Power system simulation lab

Please confirm if i can go for reassessment(Appeal)?


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering in EEE under VTU. I got my ACS results today. They have deducted 6 years of my experience. Is it worth to apply for reassessment(Appeal)?


Oh Wow.. So Diploma is Considered as Minor Atleast.. hope it works for me also with my direct Admission to 3rd Sem..


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Below are the subjects i feel related to computer.
> 
> Diploma
> -----------
> ...


By looking at the Engineering Subjects, I doubt if its going to be positive with appeal. That's just my opinion. Anyways if you don't have any other options to improve your points, You can try to appeal by providing more information on the subjects explaining the ICT content. If they are convinced, may be you will get away as ICT major & 4 years deduction.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Below are the subjects i feel related to computer.
> 
> Diploma
> -----------
> ...


.

Check this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/159101-eee-degree-ict-major-minor-3.html#post10404417 . This member has successfully got it reviewed. If you are confident enough of the ICT content, Please appeal.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

rockytechie said:


> Oh Wow.. So Diploma is Considered as Minor Atleast.. hope it works for me also with my direct Admission to 3rd Sem..


.

I think you are reading it wrongly. Member, kanmani1989 mentioned that he/she did Diploma followed by bachelor's degree in Engineering. 

Please note the following related to Diploma asessment.

If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.

A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree with ICT content less than 50% is assessed as a Non-ICT qualification.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> .
> 
> I think you are reading it wrongly. Member, kanmani1989 mentioned that he/she did Diploma followed by bachelor's degree in Engineering.
> 
> ...


Oh ok.. So at east 50% ICT Conents are required .. Ok .. Looks like my CCNP will in picture then.. Thanks anyways, I plan to put my Diploma and CCNP through.. so lets c the outcome..


----------



## SyedMoosaNazir (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

I am in the same court, I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering in EEE from ANNA UNIVERSITY(Chennai, India). Not sure whether they will deduct 4 years or 6 years. The problem is, I having only 4.5 years of IT experience. I am applying for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312). Let me know if you have any thoughts/suggestions. 

Thanks,
Syed


----------



## mharish (Sep 8, 2017)

kanmani1989 said:


> Below are the subjects i feel related to computer.
> 
> Diploma
> -----------
> ...



I also got my ACS results with 6 years deducted from my experience. I too from B. E EEE background but without diploma. Did you appeal? If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

kanmani1989 said:


> Below are the subjects i feel related to computer.
> 
> Diploma
> -----------
> ...


Hello 

Did you go for appeal/review? Was your degree accepted as ICT Minor ?


----------



## arunmanojs (Apr 25, 2021)

SyedMoosaNazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same court, I did my Diploma in EEE and Engineering in EEE from ANNA UNIVERSITY(Chennai, India). Not sure whether they will deduct 4 years or 6 years. The problem is, I having only 4.5 years of IT experience. I am applying for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312). Let me know if you have any thoughts/suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi Syed,
Were you able to get the positive skills assessment? I'm in the same situation. You help on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Arun


----------

